

What is the minimum viable blog? - biesnecker
http://www.dev.gd/20130212-minimum-viable-blog.html

======
jonsherrard
Interestingly, I think blogging will come back full circle for 'hacker'
bloggers, and go back to basics.

As the other mentions in another [post]([http://www.dev.gd/20130211-your-blog-
navigation-is-superfluo...](http://www.dev.gd/20130211-your-blog-navigation-
is-superfluous.html)), blog navigation is bordering on superflous. How often
do you stay to read the rest of a blog, and if so, do you go through complex
CMS tagging systems?

I'm currently exploring the option of using Cake to generate new posts, and a
simple list of links on the root domain for navigation (which I believe I
should be able to append to with Cake). This will generate static HTML that I
can rsync to my server, or push to S3.

